# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Funny Picture

## djmihow



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## djmihow

Boo, the only one i can understand is this one   
Watch out for the good dog. 
but it has a bad temper.

----------


## BETEP

> Watch out for the good dog. but it has a bad temper.

 Causion! The dog is gentle but touchy.  ::  
These are another riddles.

----------


## DenisM

*Lampada*,   ::

----------


## Pravit

> Causion! The dog is gentle but touchy.

 Hey, even I could figure that out! Uwaga - sounds like some word in Russian with roughly the same meaning, though I can't remember it 
добрый пес - same in Russian 
ale - seen it in Ukrainian
слабые нервы - I can figure it out  ::  
Tate: Why are you tacking on the word of the day to every thread that has a bit of Russian in it? If you need to practice it, try saying it to yourself over and over again.

----------


## Lampada

::

----------


## Lampada

::

----------


## QWERTYZ

кстати 195.58.60.15 это далеко не мту

----------


## Darobat

Two times a day in Vena? 
I don't get it...

----------


## N

Вена =  Vienna  = Vein 
i.e. 
to inject drugs two times a day.

----------


## Darobat

Ahh, so Vena is a city and also means vein.  Heh...

----------


## Rtyom

> кстати 195.58.60.15 это далеко не мту

 А, хочется, чтобы все данные совпадали?   ::  Иванов не будет рад.   ::  
По моему мнению, самая лучшая картинка.

----------


## Lampada

::

----------


## Lampada

::

----------


## Milanya1

> Two times a day in Vena? 
> I don't get it...

 the word вена has two meanings 1. Vienna (capital of Austria)
 2. vein ( where you get IVs)

----------


## Lampada

::

----------


## net surfer

Это чё за ахтунги на последней картинке? :)

----------


## JJ

> Рапорт о результатах служебного расследования...

 LOL!!! ЗачОт!  ::

----------


## net surfer



----------


## net surfer

Что это :?

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Friendy

Лампада, это супер!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  You made my day!

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, это супер!!!     You made my day!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Agnessa Ivanovna

Two other versions of Алёнка...

----------


## Friendy

::   ::   ::  
If only the creators of Alyonka knew...  ::

----------


## Aleph



----------


## Lampada



----------


## kwatts59

::   
Sign: Danger Children. 
Conversation: How many times I go,  I can't understand why they are so dangerous?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Citizen passengers! Do not stick your head out of the window!

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Pioner



----------


## Lampada



----------


## net surfer

Ещё одна Алёнка :)

----------


## Lampada

Шутка - не шутка, но почитать смешно.

----------


## Rtyom

Какой олух составлял инструкцию к этому презервативу?!  ::  
Воздушный шарик - это пять!  ::

----------


## DDT

http://www.lucifer.com/~sasha/graphics/mosclib.gif

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.yuretz.ru/bezopasnost_na_rabote.htm

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.yuretz.ru/naydi_3_otlichiya.htm 
Sorry!

----------


## Lampada

Можно смотреть спокойно.  http://www.yuretz.ru/kotiyata.htm

----------


## Dimitri

Dzhordzh Vashington   ::   ::   ::   
И это правда!

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=7254 (video)

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## kwatts59

> http://www.yuretz.ru/naydi_3_otlichiya.htm 
> Sorry!

 You almost gave me a сердечный приступ.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Lampada  http://www.yuretz.ru/naydi_3_otlichiya.htm 
> Sorry!   You almost gave me a сердечный приступ.

 Повёлся на такой баян... =))))))   ::

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Lampada  http://www.yuretz.ru/naydi_3_otlichiya.htm 
> Sorry!   You almost gave me a сердечный приступ.

 мне тоже, причем два раза подряд  ::  сейчас будет третий (потом четвертый, потом ...)  ::  
А кстати, отличия всё-таки есть?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by kwatts59        Originally Posted by Lampada  http://www.yuretz.ru/naydi_3_otlichiya.htm 
> Sorry!   You almost gave me a сердечный приступ.    мне тоже, причем два раза подряд  сейчас будет третий (потом четвертый, потом ...)  
> А кстати, отличия всё-таки есть?

 Я думаю, что нету. Я не решилась смотреть ещё раз.  От одного раза долго не могла в себя прийти.

----------


## Friendy

> Я думаю, что нету. Я не решилась смотреть ещё раз.  От одного раза долго не могла в себя прийти.

 А меня наоборот тянет, хотя и страшно каждый раз. Вот так наверное и становятся наркоманами.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да, настраиваетесь на одно, а там вдруг другое. Интересный психологический эксперимент!

----------


## Leof

А что же там всё-таки такого? Вас коты до колик рассмешили?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

А ты внимательнее посмотри. Вот так:   ::

----------


## Leof

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAA

----------


## Rtyom

Это ты меня пытался позвать?  ::

----------


## Leof

*GOD'S FISH*

----------


## Rtyom

::   ::   ::   
Я только-только хотел сказать то же самое. 
Божья рыба, мне так стыдно, что я тебе посоветовал "присмотреться"...  ::   ::  классная шутка, а?

----------


## Leof

До сих пор хожу и смеюсь....и дёргаюсь....  ::   ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri

hands-free :))

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Rtyom

Картинки не грузятся...

----------


## Dimitri

не только у тебя одного 8(( странно

----------


## Dimitri

Всё, щас должно загружаться - я поменял ссылки

----------


## Dimitri

Курим молоко :о)

----------


## kwatts59

молоко очень полезный   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> молоко очень полезно

   ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  молоко очень полезно

 Спасибо.
I think I'll go out and get a few cartons of молоко.   ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Rtyom

Сознание компьютера - это вообще жесть!

----------


## Dimitri

::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## TheWhiteWitch

::  How humiliating, but I wonder why she could not feel the sudden breeze.

----------


## Friendy

> How humiliating, but I wonder why she could not feel the sudden breeze.

 I hope it is staged, otherwise it's more sad than funny.

----------


## TheWhiteWitch

> Originally Posted by TheWhiteWitch   How humiliating, but I wonder why she could not feel the sudden breeze.   I hope it is staged, otherwise it's more sad than funny.

 Yeah for sure!

----------


## Бармалей

Hey Dmitri, I don't get the one with the store shelves or the one with the girl under the sign that says "Бухалово?" What's the joke with these? ДПС and Детская литература are pretty funny, though.

----------


## Dimitri

> Hey Dmitri, I don't get the one with the store shelves or the one with the girl under the sign that says "Бухалово?" What's the joke with these? ДПС and Детская литература are pretty funny, though.

 Бухать - это "пить алкоголь", если перевести на нормальный язык )). So бухалово - это процесс питья алкоголя.
На рисунке - деревня с таким названием 
картинка "shelves" - это ты про эту картинку - *Wed Mar 15, 2006 3:34 am* ? Если да, то посмотри на самю верхнюю полку   ::   По-моему довольно забавно ))

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## net surfer

бухалово = booze
And it's unusual to call villages that way.

----------


## Dimitri

Patriot )

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley  Hey Dmitri, I don't get the one with the store shelves or the one with the girl under the sign that says "Бухалово?" What's the joke with these? ДПС and Детская литература are pretty funny, though.   Бухать - это "пить алкоголь", если перевести на нормальный язык )). So бухалово - это процесс питья алкоголя.
> На рисунке - деревня с таким названием 
> картинка "shelves" - это ты про эту картинку - *Wed Mar 15, 2006 3:34 am* ? Если да, то посмотри на самю верхнюю полку    По-моему довольно забавно ))

 Понятно, но еще не думаю, что кирпича так смешно!

----------


## Dimitri

> Понятно, но еще не думаю, что кирпича так смешно!

 Лучше написать: Понятно, но я не думаю, что картинка с кирпичами так смешна   ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## TATY

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAM!

----------


## basurero

> SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAM!

 Что ты куришь?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAM!   Что ты куришь?

 Я курю йо маму.

----------


## Бармалей

> Я курю йо маму.

 Ah. Runglish! I like, I like!  ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Friendy

"У нас есть все что вам нужно" is really great.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kwatts59

We have everything you need!
And if we don't have something, then you don't need it!   ::

----------


## ST

не знаю насколько эти пикчи "funny", но мне понравились:
"Призеры World Press Photo of the Year 2005" http://voffka.com/archives/2006/02/17/024823.html

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## flowforever



----------


## Dimitri

::

----------


## BlackMage

> 

 Oh, МегаФон.

----------


## flowforever

Да, Мегафон решает  ::

----------


## flowforever



----------


## Leof

53 Kb - it's a heavy thing  http://gpsinformation.us/main/BigCat.jpg  ::  
Did I miss something or nobody has left that link here? I'm unsure about it...so 66 Kb http://www.wolaver.org/Humor/I%20look%2 ... %20dog.jpg

----------


## Indra

Только со звуком: http://www.skypomania.ru/playcasts/v...71e2719b3b9161

----------


## flowforever

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=9065

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Remyisme

get here http://piv.pivpiv.dk/ and turn on your speakers. 
don't take it too seriously it's just for fun.

----------


## basurero

Я НЕ ИДИОТ!!!!   ::  Это так сильно разозлило меня, что я чуть не ударил экран....

----------


## BlackMage

> Я НЕ ИДИОТ!!!!

 ОН НЕ ИДЁТ!!!!

----------


## Chuvak

> Я НЕ ИДИОТ!!!!   Это так сильно разозлило меня, что я чуть не ударил экран....

 What was the cause of your anger?

----------


## Pejko



----------


## Pejko



----------

